# WebStart und Desktop Icon



## zilti (10. Nov 2007)

Was muss ich in die jnlp-Datei einfügen, damit ich ein Icon aufm Desktop habe? Da ist irgendwas mit einem  <shortcut>-Element. Das hat noch ein online-Attribut, wie verwende ich dieses? Und wie die Unterelemente desktop und menu? Die Anleitung von Sun ist leider nicht sehr gut erklärt.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2007)

http://lopica.sourceforge.net/ref.html


----------



## zilti (11. Nov 2007)

Dort steht nix vom <shortcut> & co.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Nov 2007)

<icon href="http://www.meine-domain.de/icon.png"/>
    <offline-allowed/>
<shortcut online="true">
      <desktop/>
      <menu submenu="Mein Programm"/>
    </shortcut>


----------



## CeNoRiDeR (13. Nov 2007)

und was muss ich machen damit ich beim ersten start nicht gefragt werde ob ich eins erstellen will?

Ich will bei mir die möglichkeit unterdrücken! Ein start über den Desktop soll nicht möglich sein!

Kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## zilti (23. Dez 2007)

Dann musst du einfach den Code nicht ins jnlp einfügen, der dir ein Shortcut erstellt.


----------



## zilti (15. Jan 2008)

Ich hab noch ne Frage: wenn man das Programm mit der von jnlp erstellten Verknüpfung aufruft und dieses dann Dateien erstellt oder herunterlädt, werden die dort gespeichert, wo sich die Verknüpfung befindet. Das kann gerade bei der Desktop-Verknüpfung sehr unschön sein. Wie kann ich das verhindern und es hinbekommen, dass das Programm diese Dateien dort speichert und abruft, wo es sich befindet, ohne dass ich das Programm gross ändern muss? Ist nämlich ziemlich umfangreich.


----------

